# TT My Experience



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi. I thought I'd write about my experience as it was so helpful to read some of yours as I prepared for the surgery.

I reported to the hospital at about 9 am on Friday, Aug 16 as there was a cancellation before me and they asked if I could be there by 9 instead of 10. I was prepped for surgery with the gown, IV, and massage packs for my legs to prevent blood clots. I got to talk to anesthesiologist and my surgeon for a little bit and he assured me everything would be fine. I was kind of anxious about being put under even though I've had surgery before, but this time I guess I had too much time to think about it. Anyways, my son and kids came back for a bit. At about 11 my surgery nurse came back to get me and take me to surgery. I remember being somewhat teary eyed as I said goodbye to my family. As she took me back, there were a few of the nurses waiting outside the surgery room (the nurse called them the welcoming community), they would be helping with the surgery once it was started. In the room, I remember the first nurse introducing me to another nurse who was putting some of the things that would be needed for surgery together. Then they both came over and moved me to the surgery bed and asked me my name and what type of surgery I was having. After that, all I remember is one of nurses saying I would feel medicine going into my IV and shortly after I fell asleep.

I remember waking up in recovery and I couldn't believe the time. I went in to surgery at about 11 and woke up at about 5:15. I was thinking this can't be right as the dr told me the surgery would be 2-3 hours. I was thinking the clock was off. Then I had a little trouble breathing as my throat felt clogged. The nurse came over and suctioned my throat a couple of times. When I was able to get more control of my breathing, I remember asking the time. The clock was right it was 5 something. I was like what??? She was like, yes its 5 something. So I was thinking something must have complicated things. Well I was still sleepy and after she suctioned me a little more, I fell asleep again. When I woke up I was in the room with my family. I couldn't speak loud, just a whisper if that. I just waved at them and they were happy to see me somewhat awake. I still had the breathing tube in my nose for a bit. I removed it myself after a while because it kept causing my right eye to tear up. The nurse said it was ok because I was breathing better by then.

I asked my husband what did the dr say and why it took so long. I had to repeat this several times because my voice would go and come. He said the dr said it went ok, but that my thyroid was 10 times the size it should be. I figured that played a part in how long it took, but that was all I remember my husband saying. He and the boys left, my daughter who is 19 stayed the night with me. I fell back asleep and woke up at about 9 or 10. I remember trying to get my phone to look at my neck through the camera. I couldn't see the scar because the room was too dark. I went to feel the back of my head to massage my neck because it was killing me. I felt this dry stuff all in my hair which turned out to be blood. I raised up and it was all over the pillow. I called for the nurse and asked what was that about? She said it must have happened during surgery. The position they have you in, the blood must have gotten into my hair. It was a lot of blood so I was a little upset and still out of it at the same time. I had to go to the bathroom really bad at that point. I didn't bother to look in the mirror when I was done. Just wanted to lie back down. As the night went on, I became less sleepy and kept thinking about the blood in my hair and wanted to wash it out, but at the same time I didn't want to risk wetting the scar. Boy that was hard sitting there thinking about that lol.

I remember I woke up for little bit to write a brief message to this board and then watched TV til I fell asleep. I was in and out of sleep for that night. When morning came, I was hungry. I ate some applesauce, an omelet which was challenging at first. The doctor came in later to see how I was doing and check the incision. He told me it took a while for the surgery because of the size of the thyroid and the fact that some of the nerves had attached itself to the thyroid, they wanted to be careful and not cut the nerves so they took their time which I was thankful for. He said he had to leave a little piece of the right side because there was a nerve there and he didn't want to risk cutting it. It's something they will have to keep an eye on in the future to make sure it doesn't start to grow back. I was able to start my medicine 50 mcg of Synthroid for right now. That's the dose I've been on. I have an appt Thursday for them to check the levels. My calcium was a little low, so I have to take Tums 3x a day. I was able to take a shower and get the blood out of my hair finally lol. I had the help of the nurse with this so not to wet the scar. I was able to leave the hospital Sat. evening. I've been taking it easy since. Only eating soft things like ice cream, pudding, eggs, jello, etc. Sleep is really off right now. Last night was a little better.

One thing I do have to keep an eye on is coughing. Yesterday, I started coughing up mucus and it was with blood. Not a lot, but blood. I called the hospital and they said it was because of the tube that was in my lungs. It's ok as long as its not a lot. I don't remember reading if that happen to anyone here so that scared me at first. I had another episode last night of it. Just a cough up with mucus and blood, no pain. If it happens to increase or becomes worse they told me to come in to the hospital, but a little bit of mucus with blood was not worrisome. I just hate to see it though. Too much blood and I start to feel faint which is why I felt so uncomfortable about the blood in my hair.

I'm doing ok now. My neck stiffness seems to be getting better, swallowing can sometimes be a challenge if I don't take my time. Scar, I'm not sure what to think at this point. It's still swollen. They glued it with surgical glue and the dr said it looked ok when he looked at it before I left the hospital and that it will look better once the swelling goes down.

Well, I think that's it. I know I will have questions later about how to take care of the scar, what to put on it, etc. I've been icing it down with an ice pack. Its still sore and swollen, but getting better.

Oh narcotics, I took them in the hospital via IV. I've been using ibuprofen and tylenol since early Sun morning because when I took them at the hospital and later at home, they made me sick to my stomach and I could feel these weird dreams happening as i was falling asleep, so I haven't took them since. Tylenol and ibuprofen has been working, so I will stick with those. Oh and I had to get some anti-nausea meds for the stomach upset thanks to the narcotics.

I think that is everything. Thanks again, for this message board. I've found so much helpful information. I will update later when appropriate and to ask about the scar later.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sheliaflor said:


> Hi. I thought I'd write about my experience as it was so helpful to read some of yours as I prepared for the surgery.
> 
> I reported to the hospital at about 9 am on Friday, Aug 16 as there was a cancellation before me and they asked if I could be there by 9 instead of 10. I was prepped for surgery with the gown, IV, and massage packs for my legs to prevent blood clots. I got to talk to anesthesiologist and my surgeon for a little bit and he assured me everything would be fine. I was kind of anxious about being put under even though I've had surgery before, but this time I guess I had too much time to think about it. Anyways, my son and kids came back for a bit. At about 11 my surgery nurse came back to get me and take me to surgery. I remember being somewhat teary eyed as I said goodbye to my family. As she took me back, there were a few of the nurses waiting outside the surgery room (the nurse called them the welcoming community), they would be helping with the surgery once it was started. In the room, I remember the first nurse introducing me to another nurse who was putting some of the things that would be needed for surgery together. Then they both came over and moved me to the surgery bed and asked me my name and what type of surgery I was having. After that, all I remember is one of nurses saying I would feel medicine going into my IV and shortly after I fell asleep.
> 
> ...


How truly nice of you to share your experience w/all of us! Sounds like the surgery was much more extensive than expected but I have to say, "You are coming across like you are handling it all very well!"

Now, don't you dare do anything you are not supposed to do and pamper yourself to the hilt.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would be pretty upset about the blood, too!!

Make sure you continue to do the breathing exercises -- lots of deep, deep breaths and then blow out as much as you can.


----------



## megan (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm glad your surgery went well and that you are home recovering now! I got sick once after my surgery, as soon as I got to my room. It was a bunch of bloody mucus (gross, I know) from the breathing tube. Once I got it all up, I didn't have any more nausea. I did have a deep cough for a few days because of the tube. I kept trying to take deep breaths and cough, and after two or three days, I was able to breath deeply without coughing. My surgery was two weeks ago tomorrow, and I am feeling pretty normal now. I'm sure you will start feeling back to normal very soon!


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Good to know someone else had the cough/mucus thing going on. I had blood all over the place but they must have cleaned it up with something (dont know what). When I showered the next day all this orange stuff was behind my ears and along the back of my neck. Kind of freaked me out.


----------



## Mac409 (Jul 22, 2013)

Feel better soon Shelia. Seem like you had a hard time and you are handling it well. I'm 2 weeks today.


----------

